# how to diagnose stop error code



## iffy (May 22, 2011)

I have the follwoing stop error codes; 0x000000c4 (0x00000053,0xe13e2dd0,0xe13e2e08,0x0239c578).  My question is, how do i go about diagnosing this code, or better still can someone help in diagnosing these codes?  Thanks in advance


----------



## johnb35 (May 22, 2011)

We can get a better idea of whats causing this if you do this procedure.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## iffy (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate, here is what you requested:

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini052311-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/05/2011 15:36:01
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 0x001902fe
Parameter 2       : 0xb3ec525c
Parameter 3       : 0xb3ec4f58
Parameter 4       : 0x004f928c
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+dff0
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini052311-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini052311-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/05/2011 15:32:07
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0xbf8028b2
Parameter 3       : 0xb35efc2c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+28b2
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini052311-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini052011-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/05/2011 13:19:02
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0x89edc9a8
Parameter 3       : 0x89edc9c8
Parameter 4       : 0x0a39c478
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini052011-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini052011-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/05/2011 10:24:44
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c9
Parameter 1       : 0x00000226
Parameter 2       : 0xb4ef1462
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : keyscrambler.sys
Caused By Address : keyscrambler.sys+17462
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini052011-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051911-05.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/05/2011 14:55:26
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x00515735
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x00515735
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051911-05.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051911-04.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/05/2011 13:50:19
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x80565e9f
Parameter 3       : 0xb3764ab0
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+8ee9f
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051911-04.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051911-03.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/05/2011 13:21:48
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0x89c7b4b8
Parameter 3       : 0x89c7b5c8
Parameter 4       : 0x0039c478
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051911-03.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051911-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/05/2011 13:09:26
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0xe13e2dd0
Parameter 3       : 0xe13e2e08
Parameter 4       : 0x0239c578
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051911-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051911-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/05/2011 12:08:35
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0345ee08
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804e4e71
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+356b
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051911-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051811-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/05/2011 11:56:39
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x02224ff8
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbc9a
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+174b
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051811-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051611-03.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/05/2011 13:27:06
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x00000004
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbe9b
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4e9b
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051611-03.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051611-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/05/2011 12:54:29
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0xa15f6cf0
Parameter 3       : 0xa15f6008
Parameter 4       : 0x0239cf00
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051611-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051611-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/05/2011 12:46:30
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0xa238ef60
Parameter 3       : 0xa238e008
Parameter 4       : 0x0239cf00
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051611-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051211-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/05/2011 13:52:08
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x805761f9
Parameter 3       : 0xb4583b8c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+9f1f9
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051211-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini051011-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/05/2011 13:28:34
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0xc000c6f4
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x804ed941
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+16941
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini051011-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini050911-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 09/05/2011 14:05:45
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0x897125a8
Parameter 3       : 0x897125c8
Parameter 4       : 0x0a39c478
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5c846
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini050911-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini050911-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 09/05/2011 13:43:20
Bug Check String  : ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000be
Parameter 1       : 0xe1c135c6
Parameter 2       : 0x4a996121
Parameter 3       : 0xf78b6af0
Parameter 4       : 0x0000000b
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+25365
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini050911-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini050511-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/05/2011 15:08:01
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0xf3000003
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbc9a
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4c9a
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini050511-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini042111-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21/04/2011 12:09:06
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 0x001902fe
Parameter 2       : 0xb3b0437c
Parameter 3       : 0xb3b04078
Parameter 4       : 0x805701be
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+dff0
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini042111-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini041811-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/04/2011 14:51:27
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c4
Parameter 1       : 0x00000053
Parameter 2       : 0x9892cfd8
Parameter 3       : 0x9892c008
Parameter 4       : 0x0239cf00
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+18ac47
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini041811-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini040911-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 09/04/2011 09:28:19
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000c5
Parameter 1       : 0x0a4cac20
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x8054c139
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75139
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini040911-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini040811-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 08/04/2011 13:40:22
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0x804e8467
Parameter 3       : 0xb488cc84
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+11467
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini040811-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini040611-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06/04/2011 14:08:57
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a4d4a5c
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x80505496
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+2e496
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini040611-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini040511-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/04/2011 14:26:14
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x021ff1e0
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbc9a
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+1796
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini040511-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini040411-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 04/04/2011 13:07:08
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x00562394
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804e6359
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+f359
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini040411-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini033111-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 31/03/2011 12:12:47
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0xbf8028fd
Parameter 3       : 0xb47e4c30
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+28fd
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini033111-02.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini033111-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 31/03/2011 10:26:55
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0xbf8028fd
Parameter 3       : 0xb3eb1c2c
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+28fd
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini033111-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini032611-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26/03/2011 13:24:49
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a65e6b0
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804e40fd
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+d0fd
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini032611-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini032411-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/03/2011 14:28:59
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a2cd870
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x804eea41
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+2c389
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini032411-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini032211-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/03/2011 13:24:43
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a174a34
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbe7b
Caused By Driver  : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+2720
File Description  : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini032211-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini031611-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/03/2011 14:41:41
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x100000d1
Parameter 1       : 0x0a4ad610
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000000
Parameter 4       : 0xf7760c3c
Caused By Driver  : sisnic.sys
Caused By Address : sisnic.sys+1c3c
File Description  : SiS PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver
Product Name      : NDIS 5 NIC Driver
Company           : SiS Corporation
File Version      : 1.16.00.00 built by: WinDDK
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini031611-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini031511-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15/03/2011 15:49:05
Bug Check String  : KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000008e
Parameter 1       : 0xc0000005
Parameter 2       : 0xbf804060
Parameter 3       : 0xb4075684
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : win32k.sys
Caused By Address : win32k.sys+4060
File Description  : Multi-User Win32 Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6090 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.110303-1621)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini031511-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini030511-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 05/03/2011 13:12:35
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a1a5638
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dc00f
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+500f
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini030511-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini030311-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/03/2011 14:12:35
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000000a
Parameter 1       : 0x0a452318
Parameter 2       : 0x00000002
Parameter 3       : 0x00000001
Parameter 4       : 0x804dbc9a
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+4c9a
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.6055 (xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini030311-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini030111-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 01/03/2011 17:09:49
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 0x001902fe
Parameter 2       : 0xf78baa44
Parameter 3       : 0xf78ba740
Parameter 4       : 0x8054b632
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+dff0
File Description  : NT File System Driver
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)
Processor         : 32-bit
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini030111-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 1
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 2600
Dump File Size    : 90,112
==================================================


----------



## johnb35 (May 23, 2011)

Start by doing the following so we can rule out malware.

Are all drivers up to date?  How old is this machine.


Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## iffy (May 24, 2011)

As you requested, here is the log files.





Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:10:56, on 24/05/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CfgSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Galileo\SSL\SSLClientService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CfgSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SDMan.EXE
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
C:\SABRE\Apps\OADP\Oadp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Printer Software\ErrorApp\DKab1err.exe
C:\WINDOWS\sabserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DKabcoms.exe
C:\fp\swdir\viewpoint.exe
C:\fp\swdir\ViewpointListener.exe
C:\fp\swdir\hcmmux.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.34 ofep34.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.23 ofep23.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.36 fos.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.8 ofep08.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.21 ofep21.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.32 ofep32.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.44 access.certd.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.36 frt.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.28 ofep28.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.30 ofep30.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.6 ofep06.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.41 access.tstsa.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.26 ofep26.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.4 ofep04.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.35 ofep35.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.24 ofep24.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.37 lb1.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.39 tsts.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.39 access.tsts.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.33 ofep33.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.9 ofep09.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 ofep22.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.29 ofep29.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.40 cert.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.31 ofep31.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.7 ofep07.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.40 access.cert.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.20 ofep20.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.43 access.certc.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.42 access.tstsb.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.27 ofep27.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.5 ofep05.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.36 decs.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.25 ofep25.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.38 lb2.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.3 ofep03.sabre.com # Nortel SSL-VPN
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiSUSBRG] C:\WINDOWS\SiSUSBrg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Sabre Task Tray Icon] C:\SABRE\Sabstart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DKab1err] C:\Program Files\Dell\Printer Software\ErrorApp\DKab1err.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: CleanupNortelVPN.bat
O4 - Global Startup: Sabre Server.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\sabserv.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Secunia PSI Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi_tray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.agentware.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sabre.com
O16 - DPF: {03A89EFD-E023-7700-A22D-45F77558EB4C} (ILINCInstall77 Class) - http://learnlinc.sabre.com/download/ilinci77.dll
O16 - DPF: {0D41B8C5-2599-4893-8183-00195EC8D5F9} (asusTek_sysctrl Class) - http://support.asus.com/select/asusTek_sys_ctrl3.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} - http://www.celartem.com/en/download/data/djvu_autoinstall/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2D36AF92-04D3-11D8-B719-0000865F231B} (TMinReq Class) - https://my.sabre.com/jars/TMinReqX.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1286483452000
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - avgrsstx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\570\G2AWinLogon.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Config Service Helper (CfgSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CfgSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: dkab_device -   - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DKabcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Galileo SSL Tunnel - Galileo International - C:\Program Files\Galileo\SSL\SSLClientService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\570\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: HSSP Configuration Module (HsspConfig) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CfgSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Sabre Printing Module (SabrePrint) - Sabre Inc. - C:\SABRE\Apps\OADP\Oadp.exe
O23 - Service: Sabre Device Manager (SDMan) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SDMan.EXE
O23 - Service: Secunia PSI Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia Update Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe

--
End of file - 9965 bytes


----------



## iffy (May 24, 2011)

here is the mbam log.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6661

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

24/05/2011 11:38:05
mbam-log-2011-05-24 (11-38-05).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Objects scanned: 202209
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 46 minute(s), 0 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## johnb35 (May 24, 2011)

Ok, it doesn't seem like its malware related.  Are all drivers up to date?  One of the blue screens were caused by your antikeylogging software called keyscrambler.


----------



## iffy (May 26, 2011)

sorry for the late reply john.  Yes thats right, one of the errors was caused by the key logging software which has now been removed.  I also ran disk check which has really calmed the random shut off's down.  Now this is gonna sound real stupid: what is the best way to update the drivers and which drivers do I update?  Is there a program around that will update drivers like the program secunia?  Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## johnb35 (May 26, 2011)

Is this a store bought or custom built computer?  You should go to the manufacturers website to get the correct drivers.  If custom built, I would need the make and model of motherboard.  If store bought, would need model number.


----------



## iffy (May 29, 2011)

It's custom built.  The model is asrock k7s41


----------



## johnb35 (May 30, 2011)

Download and install these drivers to see if things improve.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=K7S41&o=XP


----------



## iffy (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your help so far buddy.  I thought I should as precaution run memtest and it turns out the the memory has some 1000 errors.  So looks like the culprit has been found.  I shall update.


----------



## johnb35 (May 30, 2011)

Oh heck yeah.  Replace the memory and you should be good.


----------

